# Regarding the Gallery feature



## Janice (Jun 9, 2006)

All, 

The gallery feature has been non functional since the upgrade. I would hope that everyone will continue to view the images available in the gallery. For now the upload feature is being buggy and not letting most perform uploads. We are actively working on a solution to this.

Hopefully this will resolve itself soon, for your patience I am grateful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We are keeping a thread here on forum "quirks", please feel free to review it.

-Janice


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 9, 2006)

Just came in here to post about this! I suppose the error I'm getting is "normal" then, lol. In case anybody else is curious this is what it tells me:

No Image specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## martygreene (Jun 9, 2006)

Yup- we've got someone working on that currently.


----------

